# Injury/sugery/illness related to work



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

I was just wondering what problems people have faced over the years, what happened, what do you recommend to prevent it from happening to someone else. 

When I first started I got an infection from a sewer job in my thumb, under the nail. I didn't do much about it at first. 

It was just a cut that needed to run its course. A few weeks in when the puss oozed out and my arm throbbed up to the elbow I decided to go to a hand Dr. 

The culture found I had a strain of Hafnia Alvei. A bacteria in poo. 

It was bad enough where hey had to take a needle 8 inches long and stick it in at the wrist and run it all the way up to the base of all 5 fingers on my hand. Then he proceeded to take scissors and cut my thumb nail in half. The tweezers with a barb on the and rip the nail out of the nail bed. 

Then the fun started. Had to take a razor scoop and cut out all of the infection. It was bad. 

All of this would have been avoided if I had just worn proper protective gear like rubber gloves. Work smart. 

Years later I was working for a company that, through commission structure, encouraged us to work solo.

I was replacing a water service in a yard. I had a trencher that I was able to dig most if it out with. The section near the house was filled with roots. I decided to chop through one "small" root with my Bill Dookie. 

Well I chopped down and a sharp, horrible pain shot from my neck to my fingers. Turned out when it was all said and done I had torn a muscle, pinched nerves, first rib was out of place. I had surgery, 3 nerve injections and some manipulations.

All and all it took 18 months on workers comp for me to get back to 90%. Worst experience of my life. 

Advice here is to not try to be Superman. Ask for help. Work smarter not harder. 

Finally, I am about to have my 3rd knee surgery. On the same knee. Years of sports in school and the up and down life of a plumber is taking its toll. 

Advice: do not take your body for granted. Use back support. Use foam pads to kneel on while working. Be wise. You are not bullet proof. Do not burn your body out or you will pay for it when you get older.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

2 knee surgeries from long time plumbing work. I recommend to all young guys that taking the time to protect your knees pays. Use pads, Use foam, use anything to cushion the contact between your knees and concrete. This really applies to all PPE equipment in general. Don't think you look weird by wearing that harness or glasses or body suit.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Learn how to lift properly...

This is so important everybody should know. I learned the hard way.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Somehow it chopped most of my first post so I edited it and its there now.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

I wonder how many knee surgeries total we have all had?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm recovering from my 2nd torn bicep surgery in as many months. Same arm.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

johntheplumber said:


> I wonder how many knee surgeries total we have all had?


Had three on my left knee from car hitting me.. since then, I wouldn't go down on my knees without my kneeling boards..


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I'm recovering from my 2nd torn bicep surgery in as many months. Same arm.


Ouch!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Had my second back surgery in the last 6 months last Tuesday. 
This time they went in and burned off 6 nerves trying to relive the never ending pain. 

My days of humping water heaters and drain machines up and down stairs are over.

Started in the business in 1989. Its been a good run, but its coming to a end soon.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Since June 2008 I have had three back surgeries. The first two were to remove a part of two herinated disc`s. Then in 2010 then went in again and fused T-10 through L-2. I was on steriods from a week before my first surgery until a month after the 2nd. The steriods caused my hip bone to die so November 12th 2012 I had my right hip replaced. The dealth of the hip bone is called Avascular Necrosis and can happen in knees, hips and shoulders so if Dr wants you to take a high dose of steriods ask if there is another option.
I too have learned that I am not super man when I was in my 20s I would pick up 6" no hub and put it on a scissor lift by my self. I am 38 now and I have long carreer a head of me.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

^^holy chit^^


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Dont carry a fully loaded spartian 100 or 300 up and down ladders. That also wears out the knees fast. I have been lucky the last 20 years of my 27 have been injury free. But now im 50, the knees are popping and sound like a grinding noise as i walk up steps. But the worse was a car accident last may, Some idiot hit me and another car at a stop light at 50 plus mph. The lasting injury is a TBI and nerve damage in my neck. That has changed how i do things, no longer doing those jobs that require crawling through attics, roof work, lifting water heaters to stupid heights, you get the hint. For some reason the shoulder have been hurting lately...getting old sucks!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> Dont carry a fully loaded spartian 100 or 300 up and down ladders. That also wears out the knees fast. I have been lucky the last 20 years of my 27 have been injury free. But now im 50, the knees are popping and sound like a grinding noise as i walk up steps. But the worse was a car accident last may, Some idiot hit me and another car at a stop light at 50 plus mph. The lasting injury is a TBI and nerve damage in my neck. That has changed how i do things, no longer doing those jobs that require crawling through attics, roof work, lifting water heaters to stupid heights, you get the hint. For some reason the shoulder have been hurting lately...getting old sucks!


 Time to take up golfing..


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have had (3) three knee surgery's on my left knee
two in 92, & 93, for ACL repairs, 
Last one Sept 7, 2006 for complete knee replacement, between that and my low back pain, 
That is why I am retired as certified by both the V.A.
and Social Security,
When I go out to pick up or deliver sewer machines for Trojan the
onsite plumbers or maintenance man do the loading or unloading


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I started plumbing in 85. I have had surgery on L-foot (rusty nail) 2 surgeries on lower back. 2 surgeries on R knee and surgery on L shoulder. 
All this from thinking I didnt need to ask for help.
For you younger guys it is not a crime to ask for help once in a while. I have also been type 1 diabetic since 88. Still pluimbing!!!!!!!


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

mssp said:


> I started plumbing in 85. I have had surgery on L-foot (rusty nail) 2 surgeries on lower back. 2 surgeries on R knee and surgery on L shoulder.
> All this from thinking I didnt need to ask for help.
> For you younger guys it is not a crime to ask for help once in a while. I have also been type 1 diabetic since 88. Still pluimbing!!!!!!!


Great advice


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

About four years ago I was having issues with my two inner fingers locking up on my right hand. I could force my other hand under the locked fingers and push the tendons to let them release. Kept getting worse as time went on until one day I had to force my hand open. Ripped the crap out of everything and ended up with surgery. Took about six months to get to 80%. Today it's still tight but has full strength. 
The upside was I used the down time to get my license and get back into business.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

HSI said:


> About four years ago I was having issues with my two inner fingers locking up on my right hand. I could force my other hand under the locked fingers and push the tendons to let them release. Kept getting worse as time went on until one day I had to force my hand open. Ripped the crap out of everything and ended up with surgery. Took about six months to get to 80%. Today it's still tight but has full strength.
> The upside was I used the down time to get my license and get back into business.


Isn't that called trigger finger?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

God dang. Y'all are scaring me. I'm not a big guy at all 160 lbs. 5'7". I'm getting my masters and opening my own shop so I can get out of the field all the time and live the stressful life in the office !!! My j man when I was app. Told me all the things y'all are saying he was 375lbs and had to go on disability pinched nerves in his back. He said. Don't break you body down and say no to the boss when he wants you to lift to much. Cuz he will use and abuse you and throw you away when he's done and use another guy. I put two water heaters in this week. Took a app with me. Drained and swapped heaters then a dig j man took the app with him I piped the heaters alone. True they wer upstairs with white carpet on the hall and stairs So I had to have help I won't hurt my self. I already have pain in the elbow. Got a shot in it. It got better but acts up once in a while Other then that I'm ok and I plan to make it that way for a long time !!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> God dang. Y'all are scaring me. I'm not a big guy at all 160 lbs. 5'7". I'm getting my masters and opening my own shop so I can get out of the field all the time and live the stressful life in the office !!! My j man when I was app. Told me all the things y'all are saying he was 375lbs and had to go on disability pinched nerves in his back. He said. Don't break you body down and say no to the boss when he wants you to lift to much. Cuz he will use and abuse you and throw you away when he's done and use another guy. I put two water heaters in this week. Took a app with me. Drained and swapped heaters then a dig j man took the app with him I piped the heaters alone. True they wer upstairs with white carpet on the hall and stairs So I had to have help I won't hurt my self. I already have pain in the elbow. Got a shot in it. It got better but acts up once in a while Other then that I'm ok and I plan to make it that way for a long time !!!!


Ur already old before your time...


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Man I'm only 35. Again about to have 3rd knee surgery and already had shoulder surgery. What is going to happen if I keep up this pace by the time I'm 50?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Wth. 35. I'm 34. I figured you to be older then that ur pic makes you look old. But then again I look younger then I am. Wife says I don't look like a plumber Is that a good thing ?? Lmao


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

johntheplumber said:


> Man I'm only 35. Again about to have 3rd knee surgery and already had shoulder surgery. What is going to happen if I keep up this pace by the time I'm 50?


That was about the time I took up golfing.. u already have a surefire way of doing it so...


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

johntheplumber said:


> I was just wondering what problems people have faced over the years, what happened, what do you recommend to prevent it from happening to someone else.
> 
> When I first started I got an infection from a sewer job in my thumb, under the nail. I didn't do much about it at first.
> 
> ...


I've broken more than a few nails in my time...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

aprilmayb said:


> I've broken more than a few nails in my time...


No pictures, didn't happened..


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

johntheplumber said:


> Man I'm only 35. Again about to have 3rd knee surgery and already had shoulder surgery. What is going to happen if I keep up this pace by the time I'm 50?


Dude, I'm way older than you and have no job related issues and I was in the field when you were in the crib. You need to get in a office chair quick. 

Now....I got age related things and stuff I was born with that are catching up, but that's cool. I'm happy to be alive, mostly. A lot of my old crew is long dead or better off dead...lol.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Plumber said:


> Dude, I'm way older than you and have no job related issues and I was in the field when you were in the crib. You need to get in a office chair quick.
> 
> Now....I got age related things and stuff I was born with that are catching up, but that's cool. I'm happy to be alive, mostly. A lot of my old crew is long dead or better off dead...lol.


That's the goal. We are position me to not be out in the field as much. I'm still going to go out and sell but I probably won't Install as much anymore.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

johntheplumber said:


> Man I'm only 35. Again about to have 3rd knee surgery and already had shoulder surgery. What is going to happen if I keep up this pace by the time I'm 50?


*I am not trying to hi jack this tread but it is something that should be kept going as I think the younger plumbers can learn something from us old ones that abused our body's for the sake of the job
and a paycheck, !
I forgot to mention that I fractured my right 
shoulder on the job in Dec 98, and had surgery
in Jan 99, and off work for all of 1999 recovering   
*


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm 34 and have had a few injuries, nothing crazy.

I once sliced through the tips of my fingers and watched them flip back like they were on a hinge.

I flipped them back, put wrapped them up and let them heal like an idiot :/ Probably should have seen a doctor for that one.

But the plumbing, heating, and controls trades are my passion and I take the chance that I may get hurt everyday. I'm not a "stay in the office" owner. I tried it and despised it.

I surrounded myself with people that I can trust and that allow me to do what I love. This way I can engineer, design, install and maintain my systems. 

The owner out in the field thing help with prospective clients too. Not saying its the only way but it works for me.

The injuries and hurt that my body may receive in the course of my career are just the chance I take for doing what I love. I wouldn't want to do anything else for a living anyway.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

trick1 said:


> I'm 34 and have had a few injuries, nothing crazy.
> 
> I once sliced through the tips of my fingers and watched them flip back like they were on a hinge.
> 
> ...


Trick,

Don't be deceived since you haven't had any problems yet. It is inevitable.


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

I thought it was just me.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

johntheplumber said:


> Trick,
> 
> Don't be deceived since you haven't had any problems yet. It is inevitable.


Not deceived in the least.

When I had a choice to pick my career I passed on two full scholarships to become a civil engineer. It wasn't me or what I saw myself doing for the rest of my life. I haven't awoke and told myself that I didn't want to go to work in almost 18 years. 

I knew full well then that I may be in pain or incapacitated at some point in my life.It's a chance I take everyday when I start my truck at 4:30 in the morning. But the love that I have for this industry has superseded any fear I may have. 


Besides...there's someone "upstairs" watching over me so let the chips fall where they may


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

trick1 said:


> Not deceived in the least.
> 
> When I had a choice to pick my career I passed on two full scholarships to become a civil engineer. It wasn't me or what I saw myself doing for the rest of my life. I haven't awoke and told myself that I didn't want to go to work in almost 18 years.
> 
> ...


lol---wow. The world is a wack place. John's body is better suited to civil engineering, while your mind is best suited in a office.

The only thing you need upstairs to survive this career is common sense. 

I've always had a gym membership, always have a second man on a two man job, don't use drink or drugs, get sleep, eat right, run like hell from any lurking deputy.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*eat better...live longer*

....:laughing:


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

I would recommend that all plumbers get a Hepatitis B vaccine.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Plumber said:


> lol---wow. The world is a wack place. John's body is better suited to civil engineering, while your mind is best suited in a office.
> 
> The only thing you need upstairs to survive this career is common sense.
> 
> I've always had a gym membership, always have a second man on a two man job, don't use drink or drugs, get sleep, eat right, run like hell from any lurking deputy.


My father jacked me up against a wall when I picked my trade in tech school...by the way, he's been a plumber for close to 40 years and is my business partner. He knew the punishment that my body would take because he was a service plumber and a commercial plumber and put his body through hell. He didn't want the same for me but it didn't work out that way

He had rotator cuff surgery last year. I learned that its a good idea to stretch them out before you get going for the day.

A lot of this trade is common sense...my dad has a recurring back condition from using an undersized pipe wrench and jerking it to free up a fitting. If he had just went and got a 3 footer he would be fine.

It's the awkward positions that we have to be careful of...it takes one wrong move to tweak a nerve or a muscle and you're out for a while.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> I would recommend that all plumbers get a Hepatitis B vaccine.


When I was a rooter guy, and fresh in the business, I got hepatitis A. Like having the flu for two months. It is caused by fecal/oral contact. Basically, I ate poo... Wear rubber gloves and goggles. Wash your hands, a lot. There is a vaccine for it, and if you do rooter work, etc... You should probably get it. The good thing, is you can only get it once. So now, I can eat as much poo as I want without fear of getting it again.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Ghostmaker said:


> I would recommend that all plumbers get a Hepatitis B vaccine.


k...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> that is a very good idea... also the cuts we get all the time and ignore .. up-date the tetnus shots every so often..
> 
> another good thing to do if you can afford it is to go see a chiropractor about once a month... trade him out for plumbing work if you can...
> 
> every time I got to change out a kitchen sink faucet it seems to wrench out my neck and back...


Every time you need to get stitches they will give you one if you forgot the last time you had one.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> that is a very good idea... also the cuts we get all the time and ignore .. up-date the tetnus shots every so often..
> 
> another good thing to do if you can afford it is to go see a chiropractor about once a month... trade him out for plumbing work if you can...
> 
> every time I got to change out a kitchen sink faucet it seems to wrench out my neck and back...


The way my body was (is) made, I had rather clean a drain(any type) than change out a sink faucet. The laying on my back and twitching around hurt me more than lifting and pulling cable. We are all made different. I went thru the change of life in 1985(I was 35) that's when I got a power lift and auto feed for my big Gorlitz (grin)!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

In 2004, I was making a left turn on a left turn arrow when an old man ran the red light coming at me and broadsided my van causing it to roll and flip end over end. I was out of work with a jacked up back for 11 months. Doc couldn't lie and keep me out for one more month to qualify for disability.

I have had severe amount of blood clots in both lungs back in 2006 and 2012, they have yet to figure out why or the source of the clots. So this time round I am on warfarin fro the rest of my life.

About 5 weeks ago I had a surgery on a pinched nerve in my elbow, due to see the doc on Feb 27 to get the all clear to use my left hand for more than 5 pounds.

As my father always said if it were not for bad luck we would not have any luck at all.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

well I managed to cut my face with CSST once right below the eye. I had it curled back behind a 2x4 to get it out of my way for a moment and the hvac guy walked by and bumped it which caused it to spring out to get me. Lucky for me I wear glasses which saved my eye. 

I once cut my hand open on the back side of my thump from reaching into a wall (hole cut in drywall) to connect some pex piping when I went to pull my hand back out of the hole it scrapped against a stud guard and ripped my hand open (should of stitches) 

Few years ago I was working on a 10k sqft house and it was starting to get late. But I wanted to run one more piece of gas pipe (BLK pipe) so I go out to the threader get the piece cut leaned the non used part against a skid of sand mix. grabbed my cut piece and didn't look up ran right into my non used gas pipe that I just placed there. Split my head wide open that house really has my blood and sweat put into it. (head wounds really bleed. 

Now for my wife. on Dec 5 2012 We had a water heater call in the garage leaking. We get to the call roughly at 5pm placed the pump on it an dstarted to drain it. well it was so full of sediment it wouldn't drain very fast. So I decided since it's about 1/2 full I can pull it off the stand. (done this several times) So I start to yank it down and it had 3 legs on the bottom of the WH and they legs go hung up on the tripod stand. So my wife goes over to yank the stand out not paying attention to where her foot is.. BOOM 1/2 full WH falls onto her R foot (She didn't yell just said get it off my foot.) we placed the new one on to the stand. I told her there is some IBprophine in the truck and just go sit down in the truck. Finally got the job done and went home.. She was in great pain so I took her to the ER they gave her some real pain pills and took x-rays. She was very lucky only broke 2 toes in 3 placed. Today her toe nail still is black n blue (waiting for it to fall off) She's good to walk n run if she wants, still kinda of hurts her. ( I felt so guilty for her injury) We both now own safty tip foot wear!

I'm 38 with more scars on my body than average Joe. 90% came from the 16 yeras in the plumbing field . My back hurts time to time, my knees pop, crack, lock up time to time. Every once in a while my hands cramp up and makes it hard to squeeze tools. But I love to plumb :thumbup:


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

3KP said:


> well I managed to cut my face with CSST once right below the eye. I had it curled back behind a 2x4 to get it out of my way for a moment and the hvac guy walked by and bumped it which caused it to spring out to get me. Lucky for me I wear glasses which saved my eye.
> 
> I once cut my hand open on the back side of my thump from reaching into a wall (hole cut in drywall) to connect some pex piping when I went to pull my hand back out of the hole it scrapped against a stud guard and ripped my hand open (should of stitches)
> 
> ...


How many stitches for the face?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

johntheplumber said:


> How many stitches for the face?


Stitches are for Sissy boys.

Dab a little pvc glue on there and get back to work. :jester:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

No stitches since I was a teenager.. have a nice little scar from it tho. :whistling2:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Fires sprinkler guy had a seizure on site today. I found him at the same time a framer did.he was seizing bad. And bleeding from the mouth. I rolled him over on his side called 911 and yelled for my helper to find his helper. His helper came up and I asked if he had seizures before he said idk I've only work for them for two weeks. He stopped seizing a few min later. Then emt showed up and took him away. I've never been in that position and never want to again he's never had a seizure before He never stopped breathing. He try's to get up after it stopped but I could tell he was lost and dazed. I patted his head and calmly told him ur alrite man just rest and help is on the way 

Afire they loaded him up. I went to my truck for a min to call my wife. I got chocked up when she answered and weeper a bit. Idk y I got up set like that. But I let her know I was alrite and I love her. Then called my mom who's an rn and CPR instructor. Told her I want to be trained again on CPR and some masks you use for CPR 

Scary day


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

This really "bright" purchasing agent we used to have decided it was a good idea to save a few bucks by purchasing Sterling fiberglass bathtubs in a 5 pack box. We would get semi loads of these boxes of 5 tubs each sent to the jobsite for us to unload. 250 lb boxes, stacked to the ceiling of the box trailer. I had my foot braced against the lower boxes, other foot on the floor, and was pulling on the third box up, trying to get it to slide out. The cardboard broke, I went flying, and caught myself with my hands on the trailer floor. Upshot was, I broke my right scaphoid, a tiny little bone in the wrist that is a real bugger to get to heal. The few bucks a tub he saved us got eaten up many times over by 10 of thousands of dollars in specialist bills, and I was on "sit and point" duty for months.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Bought a more saw to use for cutting pioe, last October. Tried using it to shave another 1/8" off a short piece. Blade grabbed the Pope, pulled it in, walked across my thumbnail, shattered the thumb tip. Only been the last month or so that it's anything close to useable, still no strength in it though. 

Noticed later the clear "No Hands" symbol. Right where my hand had been. Pay attention to manufacturer warnings. They might seem silly, but they help you keep your fingers and other appendages.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

JoshJ said:


> Bought a more saw to use for cutting pioe, last October. Tried using it to shave another 1/8" off a short piece. Blade grabbed the Pope, pulled it in, walked across my thumbnail, shattered the thumb tip. Only been the last month or so that it's anything close to useable, still no strength in it though.
> 
> Noticed later the clear "No Hands" symbol. Right where my hand had been. Pay attention to manufacturer warnings. They might seem silly, but they help you keep your fingers and other appendages.


That stinks. Hope you feel better.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

I'm pretty good now, but October and November were brutal between the drugs and falling behind schedule.


----------



## Jason1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cleaned a sewer line tonight.... we have cleaned the line in the past without problems. 4" cast wye on its side 3-1/2 c/o 18' from ff. ran line 40-50 feet (kink in sewer cable) lil trouble getting past a bad spot with kink out in the open. (between machine and c/o) got past, ran another 6-8 feet and felt a jolt.... nothing bad but something, I've been cleaning lines 7+ years total. ran the line out 80-90 feet. started to pull it back and it snapped in the basket. (longer story short) I flipped my cable in a 6" pipe 6-7 feet outside foundation wall. that "something" I felt, was it flipping in the pipe and didn't catch it. I ran that cable 40 feet out flipped in line twisting every inch of the way. took me 3 hours to got it out. and the guy how came to help got 12 stitches in his forearm when we tried to pull the cable out. it snapped and backlashed across us. he was in front. he's okay. we both learned a lesson I think. I learned to always pull from the rear! sometimes being a turd chaser sucks!


----------

